# NEW RiverMaps Guide to the Upper Colorado - Kremmling to Dotsero



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm sure the majority of you are familiar with RiverMaps. Duwain just came up with the long awaited Guide to the Upper Colorado - Kremmling to Dotsero. We have them in stock and ready to sell. Also, Duwain and Tom Martin will be at Down River for our Raftopia Sale and Expo.

https://downriverequip.com/shop-products/books-videos1/guide-to-upper-colorado-kremmling-to-dotsero-by-rivermaps/

https://downriverequip.com/april-events-raftopia-2017/


----------



## Fruita Boater (Jan 15, 2015)

Sweet; rivermaps are always useful!


----------

